# Do I need a digital Hygrometer?



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

So I have used a analog hygrometer in my Humi since day 1, and it has been going pretty well.

Since I've been on this site, I've been researching taking my smokes to the "next level", and one of the things I'm wondering about is if I should change that.

I don't really feel like I've had issues with how my sticks smoke, but now I'm wondering if I'm just used to them being a certain way, and if I stepped up on the care, if they would be better.

FWIW, I hate to admit it, but the only humidification I use in there is the standard sponge that came with my Humi.

I know, I know . I'm gonna get a coolerdor going sometime when I can, and I'll do that one differently.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

A digital hydrometer will be much more accurate! Grab some beads or kitty litter and a humicare or Xikar digital hydro and you will be on track!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

*YES.*


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

Jfred said:


> A digital hydrometer will be much more accurate! Grab some beads or kitty litter and a humicare or Xikar digital hydro and you will be on track!


Yeah, I know that they will be more accurate, but I haven't had issues (I don't think) up until now, so I'm wondering if it really will make a difference.

I guess it's more of a question of, I know the digital is better, but does that inherently mean the analog's don't work at all, or just aren't quite as good?


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

I went to pet smart and bought a hygrometer but the good thing about this one was it is only about 7 bucks and calibrated so u dont have to worry about it. So i tested it along with my digi and it was spot on no deviation. If u have it set right and dont have mold or issues burning ur smokes i wouldnt waste the money. The sponge thing is fine i know plenty of old timers who do the same thing. The analogs work fine but the ones that come with the humidors are very cheaply made and are very acceptable to deviations exp if bumped.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I went through two or three analog hygrometers and found they are good for one thing: Throwing at a barking dog.
All the ones I had, got stuck or basically stopped working. To get an accurate analog hygro, you are going to spend some serious cash and not worth it. Spend that money on more sticks!!
I have two digital hygros in my vinodor and they are both pretty accurate. But then again, I am using kitty litter and have been rock solid at 65-67% for two or more years now!


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

If you like the way your cigars are smoking, I wouldn't change a thing. No sense in screwing with a good thing. 

Many experienced BOTLs, don't use anything. They just go off of feel. Don't over think this hobby/passion. It's meant for enjoyment, not added stress.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

yes, you do.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> *YES.*


+5

Yes

Yes

Yes

Yes

Yes


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a digital as cheap insurance. It is smarter to prevent a problem than fixing one after it happens. Although digital units can have issues they seem to be a lot less frequent than analogs (aside from a few rare high end units) For even better insurance change the battery once a year and calibrate with a Bovida kit twice a year.

The problem with most analogs is they don't do a very good job of staying calibrated (sometimes the drift can be significant) and they sometimes will hang at certain humidity's. I had an analog that would hang at 68%rh when the real reading was anywhere from 68-73%rh but would read (and calibrate) correctly at 75%rh.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Breezy818 said:


> If you like the way your cigars are smoking, I wouldn't change a thing. No sense in screwing with a good thing.
> 
> Many experienced BOTLs, don't use anything. They just go off of feel. Don't over think this hobby/passion. It's meant for enjoyment, not added stress.


It is a lot easier to not stress if you can rely on an inexpensive digital hydrometer IMO.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I think the real answer is you need a *quality* hygrometer. All of my cheap ones, analog and digital, die early or never tell the right % from the get go. I have two high quality analogs and three digitals now, all five are dead-on accurate. Although, to be fair, the analogs are more of a pain in the ass to adjust.


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

I have 2 hygros I picked up at Walmart for $9 each. You can't calibrate them, but after the salt test 1 was 3% low and the other 5% low. All I do is add that amount to the reading. They also show high and low temp and humidity for 24 hour period. 1 AA battery. Magnetic. Very cheap peace of mind. And I know that my house went down to 58 degrees after a day without power after Sandy hit (1 is on my fridge).

And dump the foam. HF beads (need less volume than KL from all I read). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

One day I'd like to get a good certified hygrometer just to find out what my humidity really is but to answer your question, it's up to you. I have a xikar that never gave me any reason to doubt it for 2 years but now it is off every time I salt test it and the humidity drops every week in my humi according to it. I also have the original cheap dial hygo that came in my humi. It salt test 4% off every time and hasn't gone down any in the same time frame that the xikar has dropped 5%. Just get the heartfelt beads and trust them. Learn the feel of what you like and don't worry yourself over it.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> It is a lot easier to not stress if you can rely on an inexpensive digital hydrometer IMO.


This.


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

I use the beads and 2 digi units. This combo cant be beat! 
They are adjustable digi units (Xikar), and I use the Boveda calibration packs. I haven't checked them in a while either, hmmm. But, by using 2 I compare readings, got a lot of $$ tied up in there, don't cheap out now.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

All of what they said!


----------



## HumidorDiscount.com (Sep 8, 2011)

Cigar Aficionado Magazine recently has reviewed an analog hair hygrometer. As I'm not able to post links yet, please visit Cigaraficionado(DOT)com and search for "adorini hair hygrometer" at the CA website.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Sure, get a digital hygro. I personally use the Western Caliber III and I love it.

Really the most important thing is to get reliable two-way RH control though, ie, silica. These usually come in the form of beads, but I have recently discovered Heartfelt humidity sheets. I'm now bead free and have a lot more space 

I posted up a thread about them http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...tries-humidity-sheets-review.html#post3679529


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

HumidorDiscount.com said:


> Cigar Aficionado Magazine recently has reviewed an analog hair hygrometer. As I'm not able to post links yet, please visit Cigaraficionado(DOT)com and search for "adorini hair hygrometer" at the CA website.


These are VERY good, but require also require calibration.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Fraze said:


> So I have used a analog hygrometer in my Humi since day 1, and it has been going pretty well.
> 
> Since I've been on this site, I've been researching taking my smokes to the "next level", and one of the things I'm wondering about is if I should change that.
> 
> ...


Digital or analog they are only as accurate as they are intended to be!
Accuracy costs money you get what you pay for.
The old digital is better than analog is nonsense.


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

I haven't used an analog before, but for quite a while now, I've only used one Humicare digital hygrometer and move it among my tupperdor, coolerdor, and two humidors just to get a check on how they are doing or differ (about every week). Of note, my humidification devices vary between storages. Beads/cres in the two humis, beads in coolerdor, humi-pillows in the tupperdor. They all differ in humidity and I organize my cigars accordingly.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Jfred said:


> A digital hydrometer will be much more accurate! Grab some beads or kitty litter and a humicare or Xikar digital hydro and you will be on track!


+1

Digital Hygrometers are more accurate, and more Reliable than the Analogs. I learned thta here.
But yeah ya get what you pay for.
But either is better than no Hygrometer. C'mon


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am retracting my +5 yes reply.

If you want to get by with out worry or a digital hygrometer, get some sort of airtight storage. I have a tupperdor that will hold about 80 cigars of mixed sizes. In it are four Boveda 65% packs and one large petsmart media bag with dry kitty litter.

I did have a calibrated hygrometer in it for almost a year and the RH remained at 64% +/- a point or two at the most. The boveda packs have been in there for better than a year and are still good. During the time of hygrometer use, there were some spikes in RH when a new shipment of online cigars were added, but this always stabilized back to ~64%

Now, I do not keep a hygro in the container, but do sometimes check the RH for a few days for peace of mind, though it looks like it is never needed.


----------



## HumidorDiscount.com (Sep 8, 2011)

Bondo 440 said:


> Digital Hygrometers are more accurate, and more Reliable than the Analogs.


Only true, if you were talking about analog hygros with metal spring. Not true for hair hygrometers, these are more accurate than any other hygrometer.


----------



## LushMojo (Oct 23, 2012)

> Only true, if you were talking about analog hygros with metal spring. Not true for hair hygrometers, these are more accurate than any other hygrometer.


I second that. Give me a good German-made analog hair hygrometer over any digital any day.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree with the rest of the BOTL, yes. But... don't obsess over a few percentage points in rh% in either direction. Don't let the technology take the enjoyment out of the hobby.


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good economical digital unit?


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

jsonracer said:


> Can anyone recommend a good economical digital unit?


We already did. But to repeat - Walmart has a $9 unit that keeps temp and RH, with a 24 hour high low (I have 2 of these). For $20 you can get 1 on Cigars International.


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

Oops, thanks!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> Sure, get a digital hygro. I personally use the Western Caliber III and I love it.
> 
> Really the most important thing is to get reliable two-way RH control though, ie, silica. These usually come in the form of beads, but I have recently discovered Heartfelt humidity sheets. I'm now bead free and have a lot more space
> 
> I posted up a thread about them http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...tries-humidity-sheets-review.html#post3679529


the HF sheets are on my to get list.
*Digital hygrometers* are the most important piece of equipment a true cigar smoker should never be with out. Amen!


----------



## dbleber (Nov 14, 2012)

I have two in my humi. One that is built into the cigar oasis and a stand alone. Both are off a bit. I salt tested them and know that I have to set the oasis lower and that the standalone will read high. You have to keep track of the error rate but both read between 68-70% when you add in the error. I figure if they both read the same amount when I add their respective error rate then I should be good. I have some cystals in there too to help maintain and backup the oasis. If you get a cheap one like I did, make sure to salt test it and then record the error.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

LushMojo said:


> I second that. Give me a good German-made analog hair hygrometer over any digital any day.


I was trying to find reviews online for analog hygrometers and they seemed to be all over the place. I saw some people say adorinis were the best and some said they were the worst. I ended up ordering a credo hygro. Anybody have any experience with these? Any other brands you have had good luck with? I need something in the $50 area give or take to have in mind in case this credomdoesnt work out.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I use the Boveda packs with a Savoy Humi from Boveda so it came with seasoning packs and 4 72% packs. in a good Humi the boveda are +/-1% and right on in a sealed bag or tupperware. With that kind of consistency I was able to save the money and NOT buy a hygrometer. 

Also you can RECHARGE the Boveda packs. Takes a few days submerged in water but it does work. I've done it about 4 times and no problems yet.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ed at waxingmoon is building me a humidor as we speak. I wanted the hygro just to use as a double check kind of thing. He made holders specifically for boveda packs. I am new to all this so i looked into boveda packs a little and know they come in several different humidity levels. I have never heard of a seasoning pack. How does that work? I read the really in depth post about seasoning. Is this easier? I appreciate the advice.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Wath a seasoning kit essentially consists is distilled water and a medium so that it keeps from spilling. Keep it in a humi for 3 or 4 days and that usually does the trick.
Best NOT too use the wipe it moist with a sponge and distilled water. Just let the cedar absorb it from a new sponge soaked in distilled h2o.

One can forgo a hygrometer when using hf beads, or kitty litter sani beads. They're designed and will maintain a specific rh% rate. They're pretty effective, but I rely heavily on my digigygro systems, because with changing temps, rh will shift accordingly. Don't take chances.

Adorini sells both analog and digihygro kits. They actually sell two separate quality analog systems. One is crap, the other is great where they use a strand of high quality synthetic hair. Supposedly these are very accurate, but way expensive.
Their digihygro kit is good quality and is endorsed by Cigar Aficionado. Thee same exact kit can be found on ebay for around $20 shipped.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

Heres a dumb question. How do you regulate the temp?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

That's a very good question. Answer? Get one of these...








because maintaining perfect temps in your home is difficult my friend.
By basement, though it's finished, does a great job at staying between 62-70* which is decent. The fluctuations are noticeable though. Comes to a =/- of about 5% rh in the humidors I have.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

My humidor is going to be a smaller 100 cigar humidor. Also what exactly is that?


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

A humi is like a cooler (just not as effective) in regulating temperature. It may slow down temp swings, but eventually will heat up / cool down to the ambient surrounding temperature. Unless you buy a winador, then you will be able to set the temperature.

And there is no such thing as a dumb question. Just check out my post about using steam vs DW, lol.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

So whats the best solution for a small humidor?


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Like Splat said, keep it in a area with as little temp swings. Basements, closets (out of sunlight), or keep heat on 68 degrees and AC nice and cool, but a mini wine fridge might be cheaper. I just keep it out in a room away from a window. The room prob has 10 degree swings, but inside only a few degrees. Walmart has a cheap hygrometer, $9, that keeps a 24 hour record of high/low temp and RH. So you will see what is happening in there.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jeff the Puf Diver said:


> Like Splat said, keep it in a area with as little temp swings. Basements, closets (out of sunlight), or keep heat on 68 degrees and AC nice and cool, but a mini wine fridge might be cheaper. I just keep it out in a room away from a window. The room prob has 10 degree swings, but inside only a few degrees. Walmart has a cheap hygrometer, $9, that keeps a 24 hour record of high/low temp and RH. So you will see what is happening in there.


Awesome. Thanks for the info.


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

mikeyb8822 said:


> My humidor is going to be a smaller 100 cigar humidor. Also what exactly is that?


LMAO! I said that once. Have ya been to Cbid yet?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

To the OP.

To echo the rest of the folks here, Yes you need one.

If you don't have one yet even after this thread, send me a PM with your addy. I've got an extra one you can have for free. It's a little beat up and missing a battery cover, but that's not an issue. With the salt test after 24 hrs at 70 degrees it's reading 73%.

Certainly close enough to get you by.

-Strad.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

edin508 said:


> LMAO! I said that once. Have ya been to Cbid yet?


I know i thought about it before i ordered it. I wanted a really nice one for my office so i am having waxingmoon make me one. This winter im either going to make a coolidor or vinodor for bulk storage. O yeah i am addicted to cbid haha.


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

mikeyb8822 said:


> Heres a dumb question. How do you regulate the temp?


You really can't. The best thing you can do is keep it away from sun. Love the avatar by the way. Go Irish!!! And buy a digital hygrometer.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

NJW1979 said:


> You really can't. The best thing you can do is keep it away from sun. Love the avatar by the way. Go Irish!!! And buy a digital hygrometer.


Thanks. Im a huge ND fan. Got ed at waxingmoon making me an ND humidor for my office...i can't wait til its done. One more win and we are in the championship!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

office? That like a privet office?


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

mikeyb8822 said:


> Thanks. Im a huge ND fan. Got ed at waxingmoon making me an ND humidor for my office...i can't wait til its done. One more win and we are in the championship!


Big game but I like Golson. I think he gets us there. Now beating Bama is a different story.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> office? That like a privet office?


not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

mikeyb8822 said:


> not sure what you mean by that.


like a home ofice? Can't imagine an office you're not paying rent for, where that might be allowed. You know... Private office with humidor in it equals a place of leisure and a certain level of independence where one might usually partake in lighting up at.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

O gotcha. I own a metal detector and coin shop. I don't rent I own the building so I get to do as I please. I still don't smoke inside, but I do plan on keeping my badass humi on it when it finally gets here. But you are right it is a laid back place haha.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

mikeyb8822 said:


> O gotcha. I own a metal detector and coin shop. I don't rent I own the building so I get to do as I please. I still don't smoke inside, but I do plan on keeping my badass humi on it when it finally gets here. But you are right it is a laid back place haha.


oops...by on it i mean on my desk not on my building haha.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

figured it had to be private. I own a hair salon. And though I have a private office, I dare not smoke there. Just makes the ride back home that much the better.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

I live behind my shop on the same property so if i am sitting at home and decide to smoke I can just walk over and get one. The heating/cooling system is more stable and accurate in the office too than my little apartment. I figured it would be better for the sticks to do it that way.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Temps over the holiday jumped to the mid 60's. My hygrometer also jumped... To about 65% from 62%.
Watch them temps brothers/Sista's.


----------



## mikeyb8822 (Oct 30, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Temps over the holiday jumped to the mid 60's. My hygrometer also jumped... To about 65% from 62%.
> Watch them temps brothers/Sista's.


Thanks why my next project is going to be a wineador. then i won't have to worry about the temp.


----------

